# feeling low after BFN



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi

i recently had ICSI treatment which resulted in a BFN. It was our first go and I have been quite defastated. I am feeling quite low & alone. All of my friends seemed to have stopped ringing and one of them admitted she just didn't know what to say to me. I want this to be over but I want a baby. I keep thinking I'm okay & feeling quite positive but when I'm left to my own thoughts I just get upset. I got the BFN on Monday as I started AF 2 days before test day, I keep waking up in the night & crying. 

We are moving on to FET now as I wanted to get moving with the next bit asap but I think I will have to have a bit of a break if that doesn't work....I feel drained  

Anyway - just wanted to air some of it

Wombly x


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello
I know nothing I say will make you feel better at this sad time, but I have been there and it does get better. Just keep talking to your partner dont bottle things up. You will still have loads of hormones whizzing around at the moment too which will make you weepy for a while. Try to stay positive, as you can see from reading the posts on this board, it often takes a few tries to be sucessful with fertility treatment. My thoughts are with you both  
Best wishes xx​


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

*   Just wanted to say sorry bout your bfn  Hope you get some good news soon xxx*


----------

